# Can't see new posts in the thread on harassment in gaming



## Libramarian (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't view the last day or so of posts in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?482661-Harassment-in-gaming/

I would appreciate clarification about what's going on here. Is this just a bug, or are posts being deleted? Or am I personally banned from the thread? [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] said something to me in the thread but I can't view it.


----------



## MechaPilot (Apr 11, 2016)

Libramarian said:


> I can't view the last day or so of posts in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?482661-Harassment-in-gaming/
> 
> I would appreciate clarification about what's going on here. Is this just a bug, or are posts being deleted? Or am I personally banned from the thread? [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] said something to me in the thread but I can't view it.




So far as I can tell, it's not just you.  I can't see past page 18 of the thread you linked to.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2016)

Nothing is being deleted.

There have been a few reports like this the last few days, but I haven't been able to get a picture of what folks mean. How does being unable to view them manifest? Is there a no-permission message, a page-not-found, a blank white page? When people just say they can't view something, for all I know that's because they haven't turned their PC monitor on!


----------



## Umbran (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, I haven't deleted anything, and there's no programmatic way to block a user from a thread.  The plugin we used to use for that was a hack, and didn't follow along with later upgrades.

But I did ask you to not post in the thread again, Libramarian - you got personal and rude with someone.

Of course, until such time as the thread is fixed, the point is likely moot.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm having a similar issue with the thread "Who Raises The Dead?" in 5th Edition D&D.

I can see up to page 5 of the thread, but I know that page 6 exists because I posted in it on Saturday (and could view page 6 then). On Sunday, I tried to look at that thread and the Go To First New Post button took me to the top of page 5. Page 6, at that point, was no longer listed (it's as if the thread only has 5 pages). 

I tried to circumvent the issue by clicking on the Go To Last Post button, but that also took me to page 5. I also tried clicking on the name of the Last Poster in the thread and selecting View Forum Posts. I can see the new posts in the search results, but when I click them it just takes me to the top of page 5.

FWIW, I can see past page 18 of the thread Libramarian linked. I can see through page 25 of that thread.


----------



## TwoSix (Apr 11, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Nothing is being deleted.
> 
> There have been a few reports like this the last few days, but I haven't been able to get a picture of what folks mean. How does being unable to view them manifest? Is there a no-permission message, a page-not-found, a blank white page? When people just say they can't view something, for all I know that's because they haven't turned their PC monitor on!



I had it a few times over the weekend on specific threads.  Basically, the thread on the front page has the Replies/Views column and Last Post By column on the right.  A thread I had been posting in would have data like "Replies: 289" and "Last Post at: 10:20 AM".  When I clicked on the last page of the thread, the post at 10:20 AM would be the last one I would see.  
But!  I was getting notifications I was getting XP and being quoted in the thread.  So when I clicked on the notification to see the post I was quoted in (because of my ego, of course), it would take me back to the thread, but I wouldn't see any post later than the 10:20 one, even though the notification said I was quoted at 11:00 AM.  I could even click on the profile of the person who quoted me, go to "See Forum Posts", and I would see the post they had made.  But when I clicked on the post, back to the thread, still no posts later than 10:20 AM.  This went on for hours.  I even made a post in the thread, which went through, but I couldn't see it or link to it.  Changing the URL in the browser to go to a different, higher page also didn't work.  

What eventually did work was changing the thread sort from "Oldest First" to "Newest First".  Now I can see new posts, but reading the threads backwards is pretty annoying.  I'm going to switch it back and see if I still have the problem.

Edit:  Still happening.  I switched the thread sort back to Linear - Oldest First, and checked the "Geniuses with 5 Int" thread in the 5e forum.  I can't see any posts made past Saturday at 6:20 PM EDT, and I know there are a few more pages of posts since then.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 12, 2016)

TwoSix said:


> I had it a few times over the weekend on specific threads.  Basically, the thread on the front page has the Replies/Views column and Last Post By column on the right.  A thread I had been posting in would have data like "Replies: 289" and "Last Post at: 10:20 AM".  When I clicked on the last page of the thread, the post at 10:20 AM would be the last one I would see.
> But!  I was getting notifications I was getting XP and being quoted in the thread.  So when I clicked on the notification to see the post I was quoted in (because of my ego, of course), it would take me back to the thread, but I wouldn't see any post later than the 10:20 one, even though the notification said I was quoted at 11:00 AM.  I could even click on the profile of the person who quoted me, go to "See Forum Posts", and I would see the post they had made.  But when I clicked on the post, back to the thread, still no posts later than 10:20 AM.  This went on for hours.  I even made a post in the thread, which went through, but I couldn't see it or link to it.  Changing the URL in the browser to go to a different, higher page also didn't work.
> 
> What eventually did work was changing the thread sort from "Oldest First" to "Newest First".  Now I can see new posts, but reading the threads backwards is pretty annoying.  I'm going to switch it back and see if I still have the problem.
> ...




To follow on with this using the same thread as an example:

Using Linear - Oldest First the last page shows for me (10 posts/page) as 35, with the last post being by pemerton at 7:19 PM EST on Sunday, 11 April.  If I switch my view to Linear - Newest First, the last post is by me, today (Monday, 12 April) at 11:49PM EST).  The 5e Forum home page shows the thread with the last post by column having my post as the last one (which is correct).  In Linear - Newest First, I still see only 35 pages, and, when I go to the 'last' post I can, which should be the OP in Linear - Newest First, the post is not the OP, and is also numbered as post 0, not post 1.

None of these problems exist in Tapatalk, where I can view the whole thread.  I haven't tried the mobile skin.

EDIT:  Problem persists if I log out.

EDIT2:  I burned down all of my cookies and history (it was time, anyway), and the problem persists.  I tried without logging in at all, and then logged in, same conditions as above.  The thread only shows 35 pages.

EDIT3:  AHA!  Well, not aha, more, ahhh.  I changed the number of posts per page from forum default to 20, and got a slightly different indication.  Now, instead of 35 pages in the thread (Geniuses with 5 INT), I see 18, and the last post is by BoldItalic on Monday (12 APR) at 6:35 AM EST.  So, I picked up a few more visible posts, but it still cuts off the last few.

Also, for easy of finding:
The thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?482860-Geniuses-with-5-Int

The last post with Linear-Oldest First and 10 posts per page (post 350):
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...5-Int/page18&p=6871800&viewfull=1#post6871800

The last post with Linear-Oldest First and 20 posts per page (post 360):
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...5-Int/page18&p=6872255&viewfull=1#post6872255

Hope this helps troubleshoot.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Apr 12, 2016)

I've just had the bug come up for the second time. So a bug report this time 

Weirdly enough it was in the 5e Is Warlock Broken thread but it isn't quite the bug I've seen before or others are showing.

I have my page set to 40 comments per page - and with 84 comments that means there are three pages. When I click on page 3 it takes me straight to page 2 (whether I do it from the front screen, within the thread by clicking the 3, or by clicking the double arrow for the final page). More oddly, I've just posted in that thread and currently have the final comment - and it's showing on the end of page two.

Edit: Even more oddly when reading the thread it claims the most recent post is number _75_ which means that everything fits on two pages. But the information on the front page claims 85 comments and so three pages. Something isn't adding up, literally.

Edit2: The other thread I've seen it in is the What is it about 2e we miss? thread. Which on the front sheet claims 559 posts and in the thread 500 posts. Meaning that in the thread there's a phantom page 14 that I can't reach.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 12, 2016)

Neonchameleon said:


> I've just had the bug come up for the second time. So a bug report this time
> 
> Weirdly enough it was in the 5e Is Warlock Broken thread but it isn't quite the bug I've seen before or others are showing.
> 
> ...




I think it may have something to do with the new ignore functionality.  It's now a two way block -- if I ignore you, I remove not only your posts from my view, but also my posts from your view.  Anything that removes posts seems to not play nicely with the forum software on post #'s and page views.  You get ghost pages.


----------



## delericho (Apr 12, 2016)

That is distinctly odd. I've been using Google Chrome on a PC all day and didn't notice any problems, but am now using Firefox (also on PC) and am definitely missing posts.

FWIW, I don't have anyone on Ignore.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2016)

OK, the new ignore feature has been temporarily disabled. Could you guys verify for me if this has any effect?


----------



## delericho (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, seems to be back for me - I had been missing the end of the "All Change at WotC thread", but I've got 10 pages now.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Apr 12, 2016)

Seems to still be an issue for me in "Who raises the dead?". I can still only see the first 5 pages.


----------



## Libramarian (Apr 13, 2016)

Umbran said:


> But I did ask you to not post in the thread again, Libramarian - you got personal and rude with someone.




Ok. Can I ask you not to quote me and ask me questions in a thread where I'm no longer allowed to respond? Most forums discourage people from engaging with the posts of someone who's been asked to leave the thread, which I think is fair.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2016)

OK, there's been a change made. How are threads looking now?


----------



## ZzarkLinux (Apr 13, 2016)

delericho said:


> Yeah, seems to be back for me - I had been missing the end of the "All Change at WotC thread", but I've got 10 pages now.




I am getting the exact same thing now as of 12:00pm EST (noon) on Wednesday. So it is broken for me now. Please try another fix.

I can't see page 11 or farther. It just stops at page 10. I just received 2 email notifications saying that I was quoted by Mercule and jayyoungr. And the main forum page says "Last post by jayyoungr". But I can't see those posts or page 11.

Thanks


----------



## delericho (Apr 13, 2016)

Morrus said:


> OK, there's been a change made. How are threads looking now?




I've been having problems since about mid-afternoon, both on Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2016)

delericho said:


> I've been having problems since about mid-afternoon, both on Chrome and Firefox.




Could you be more specific? Should I call a doctor?


----------



## delericho (Apr 13, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Could you be more specific? Should I call a doctor?






It's the same problem - missing pages in some threads. In the Harassment thread I can see 26 pages, and in the Chris Cocks/Greg Leeds one I can see 10. In both cases later posts have disappeared - I was able to see more posts at lunchtime than now.


----------



## ZzarkLinux (Apr 13, 2016)

ZzarkLinux said:


> I am getting the exact same thing (in the Chris C / Microsoft thread) now as of 12:00pm EST (noon) on Wednesday. So it is broken for me now. Please try another fix.
> 
> I can't see page 11 or farther. It just stops at page 10. I just received 2 email notifications saying that I was quoted by Mercule and jayyoungr. And the main forum page says "Last post by jayyoungr". But I can't see those posts or page 11.




Suppose I should clarify/update.
(1) I never had the missing-10 issue. I only had the missing-11 issue
(2) The missing-issue only happened after I posted yesterday. Maybe it only happens once I post in the threead, or maybe I just didn't notice it before.
(3) Logout & Login did not fix at 1:00pm EST
(4) Happening on Android / Chrome / Mobile site

Hope this helps

PS Pleeeease add a laff button to mobile site. People cracking jokes and me being unable to laugh is ... destroying me on the inside ... /doctor


----------



## ZzarkLinux (Apr 13, 2016)

And now my page-11 issue has been fixed as of 2:00. Thank you


----------



## evilbob (Apr 13, 2016)

I also had assumed this was a feature of the ignore function:  I noticed one thread in particular was getting a lot of posts by someone I had ignored (I could tell through quotes) and it was throwing off the page count.  However I can also report that I have not noticed this issue today, either.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 13, 2016)

Ovinomancer said:


> I think it may have something to do with the new ignore functionality.  It's now a two way block -- if I ignore you, I remove not only your posts from my view, but also my posts from your view.



Hang on a minute. So now you could see if I ignore you? (If suddenly my posts disappear from a thread we both posted in, you'd know you'd been ignored)

I thought it was a point of forum ignore features, that you'd be doing it silently? In fact, I thought it was considered bad form to reveal when you use Ignore.

But perhaps I'm mixing up different forum rules...?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2016)

It's now consistent with privacy and online safety features in most online platforms.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 14, 2016)

Morrus said:


> It's now consistent with privacy and online safety features in most online platforms.



Is that, like, a good thing?  Being more like Facebook  and Twitter?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2016)

Ovinomancer said:


> Is that, like, a good thing?  Being more like Facebook  and Twitter?




Privacy and anti-harassment tools are a good thing, yes, when you're trying to maintain a family-friendly environment.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 14, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Privacy and anti-harassment tools are a good thing, yes, when you're trying to maintain a family-friendly environment.




Sorry, that's begging the question.  Does this forum have a problem with the current ignore feature that a block feature is warranted?  Does a block feature achieve some goal that you have?  I don't see how block features promote a family friendly environment, can you explain (it's my understanding that moderation promotes the family friendly area, blocking others doesn't do anything I can discern on that front)?

Of course, you can always just say 'shut up, Ovinomancer, I'm the boss and I do what I want.'


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 14, 2016)

Please accept my apologies Morrus for being unclear: I wanted to ask if Enworld is such a forum where it is against etiquette or the rules to tell somebody "that's it now I'm putting you on my ignore list"?

(As I said, I could be mixing things up. It could be a rpg.net thing)


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2016)

CapnZapp said:


> Please accept my apologies Morrus for being unclear: I wanted to ask if Enworld is such a forum where it is against etiquette or the rules to tell somebody "that's it now I'm putting you on my ignore list"?




Yes, it is. Though with this upgrade, they won't actually see you say it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2016)

OK, how is the missing pages issue now?


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 15, 2016)

Morrus said:


> OK, how is the missing pages issue now?




It's back after being fixed the past few days.  For example, in the thread 'Thoughts of a 3e/4e powergamer on starting to play 5e' in the 5e forum, I can only see up to post 840.  The thread says it has new posts, and the forum page shows the last post as not being post 840, but I cannot go past 840.  On tapatalk, however, I can read up to post 844.

This is the first instance I've run across that is broken, and I have not done more extensive testing.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 15, 2016)

Ovinomancer said:


> It's back after being fixed the past few days.  For example, in the thread 'Thoughts of a 3e/4e powergamer on starting to play 5e' in the 5e forum, I can only see up to post 840.  The thread says it has new posts, and the forum page shows the last post as not being post 840, but I cannot go past 840.  On tapatalk, however, I can read up to post 844.
> 
> This is the first instance I've run across that is broken, and I have not done more extensive testing.




And... once the thread hit reply 845, it sorted itself out.  So the issue is only apparent within a few posts of going onto a new page -- at least in that thread.  If I had to guess, it's that I'm being blocked by a poster with four or fewer posts in the thread.  Is there a way to see who's blocking you?


----------



## delericho (Apr 15, 2016)

Ovinomancer said:


> And... once the thread hit reply 845, it sorted itself out.  So the issue is only apparent within a few posts of going onto a new page -- at least in that thread.  If I had to guess, it's that I'm being blocked by a poster with four or fewer posts in the thread.  Is there a way to see who's blocking you?




I would expect there isn't, at least directly - that being part of the point, if it's intended to stop harassment. The problem is that at two-way block actually makes it easier to figure out than a one-way ignore - if you see someone quoting a post that you haven't yourself seen, the person being quoted probably has you on block.

I'm really doubtful that this is a step forward. But, hey, it's not my site.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Apr 15, 2016)

delericho said:


> I would expect there isn't, at least directly - that being part of the point, if it's intended to stop harassment. The problem is that at two-way block actually makes it easier to figure out than a one-way ignore - if you see someone quoting a post that you haven't yourself seen, the person being quoted probably has you on block.
> 
> I'm really doubtful that this is a step forward. But, hey, it's not my site.




Well, I've seen things that hide posts on VB boards break in exactly the same way this one is breaking*, and it appeared due to the system miscounting shown posts vs all posts (so in direct relation to the hidden posts).  I don't know where Morrus picked up the block function, but if it's a hack and not a core functional aspect of VB, I'd expect that since the current issues are identical to the ones I've seen previously that the block function is at the root of it.

As for the efficacy of the block function, I've already registered some questions, but am under no illusion that Morrus owes me answers, either.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 16, 2016)

delericho said:


> The problem is that at two-way block actually makes it easier to figure out than a one-way ignore



That was the point I made earlier.

But the admins seems to be aware of this and have taken it into account. (Since I avoid social media and have not had the unfortunate experience of being cyberstalked I'm not entirely sure what Morrus means when he talks about robust anti-harrasment tools... I'm guessing there are use cases that needed a higher priority than being able to find out you've been put on somebody's Ignore list?)

Since the admins do this aware of the consequences, I'm good. (Assuming the bugs are fixed, obvs)


----------



## Fanaelialae (Apr 16, 2016)

It's happening again. I can now see all of the posts from the previous thread I mentioned, but I just posted in the Reactions thread and I can't view the post I wrote (even though it shows that I wrote the last post in the thread).


----------



## Fanaelialae (Apr 16, 2016)

FWIW, I tried viewing the thread while logged out and using a browser (Chrome) that I don't use for ENWorld (so I don't think it could have been cached). I have the same issue regardless. As far as I can tell, no one in either thread has me on ignore.

Edit:
I've recently noticed that sometimes when I post, my new post shows up on the page that I was viewing and then, if I refresh, gets "pushed" to the next page because other people posted while I was composing my post.

I'm pretty sure that happened the last time I posted in the Reactions thread (which was when I noticed the issue), and I think it may have also been the case in the other thread.

Is it possible that is causing the issue?


----------

